# Do you remember what you were doing on 9/11



## jackrat (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll be willing to bet everyone remembers what they were doing when they heard the news. I was on an offshore oil rig,operating a crane. I was offloading 90' long bundles of pipe from a supply boat and listening to the radio. The music stopped and the news broadcast came on immediatly after the first tower had been hit. The broadcast was from somewhere in the second tower.It continued until the broadcaster saw the second plane coming.He narrated until the plane hit the second tower,then everything went silent. Very chilling to hear. I've never heard a rebroadcast of these few minutes or saw reference to it since. Then newsfeed picked up and began relaying information as it came in. Very surreal, to sit in a crane in the Gulf of Mexico and listen to the country you love being attacked.


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in 10th grade at the time. The school sent everyone home early.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2011)

I had the day off, so I woke up later than usual and I turned on the TV and saw what was happening. I honestly thought at first it was a movie or something until I saw that every chancel was showing the same thing, and of course I quickly realized that it was no movie.


----------



## hali (Sep 10, 2011)

yes i was ironing then hubby and best friend came in and told me what was happening and we all watched it on the news - terrible and i remember it vividly......


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

I just drop off my daughter at school and my Mom call and said "that a plane had hit the building". Right as I turn on the TV the second plane hit. All down hill and heart break from there. Not to forget the Pentagon and the Pensylvania flight 93.


----------



## goldie (Sep 10, 2011)

I woke up with my tv on and I heard a plane hit New York, I was in disbelief. As I went to check which flight it was and where it came from, I heard another plane hit and actually watched it unfold. I was petrified and scared, my son was traveling from Newark airport to SF. I could not get a hold of his Grandmother to find out what flight he was on since all lines to east coast were busy. I remember crying and not knowing if my son was still in the air or safe. Well, thank God my son had left and was headed home not knowing what occurred or how close he was. He was traveling with his dad and was only 4 at the time so he could not remember the chaos. We now talk about it and feel so blessed nothing happened. I watched the CNN special yesterday and could not stop crying!


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 10, 2011)

I had the day off..I was in the shower when I got the call to report in...Called wife told her to come home...And while I was suiting up I turned on the tv and saw the second plane hit the tower..


----------



## Kristina (Sep 10, 2011)

I happened to have the day off as well. My oldest daughter was 9 months old. I woke up early when she did, and her cartoons were interrupted with the news that a plane had hit one of the towers. I was sitting and watching in horror with tears in my eyes when the second plane struck. I'll never forget that day.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 10, 2011)

I worked in a hotel at the time and I had just finished my shift at 3pm and was sat eating my dinner and saw the first tower, at first I thought it must be some kind of gas leak, then it came on that they had confirmed that it was a plane, whilst watching the burning tower we saw the second plane crash live on TV.

You could see people jumping and I was desperately trying to feel how they felt, the terror, so bad that they jumped, I know the Americans brush of the jumpers, but if I knew I was going to die, then it would be my way not some radical Muslim.

The people that jumped were just as brave as any other and should be treated as so.

I have been very interested in the disaster of that day, not morbid curiosity but I need to understand,
I am the sort of person that needs to know why,when how and until I do I cannot concentrate on anything else.

Even now it brings a feeling of panic, I try and put myself in the families position and the poor innocent people just before they died, and it just brings panic to me.

The worse thing is that ( please don't take this the wrong way) maybe if the American government didn't pry into other affairs it might of been avoided,

Afghanistan, it's another Vietnam, who is the enemy, men, women and even children.

So very sad, even now ten years down the line I ask myself "has anything changed?) and the answer is no.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Working, we were on high alert!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in school. Sad day. Pray to the LORD for the love ones that have passed.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was running around wily...nilly...snoring....poopin...peeing as i was 3years old.....Its' awful!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in Germany, it was my day off so when it happened, I rushed to go pick my daughter up from day care before they locked the base down.


----------



## Edna (Sep 10, 2011)

I was teaching school in Poplar, MT. The teacher across the hall had her cable TV on, and the first plane had hit when I arrived at school. We were all in her room watching before the students came to class, and the second plane hit just as kids were heading in. Later the teacher came room to room telling us when each tower fell. We were all in shock; I went and asked my principal if we had to stay in school that day. He took a deep breath and said, "Yes, we do." It was hard to keep on pretending it was just a normal day at school.


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 10, 2011)

I was home very sick with spinal viral meningitis.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

I was driving home from work and for some strange reason, turned on the radio, which is not normal for me. I remember driving and crying, listening to the continuing updates in shock and disbelief. Our schools here stayed in session. It's just one of those unforgettable moments, which is burned into your memory so deeply and never far from the surface.


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 10, 2011)

I had just gotten home from the ER due to having a kidney stone. I was sitting on my bed watching the news (which I never do) when I saw the report of the 1st plane crash. I called my mom to tell her the terrible news when I saw the 2nd plane. I couldn't believe it. All I could think was how could not only 1 but 2 planes be flying so low as to crash into a building. I was so shocked I didn't put it together at 1st.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 10, 2011)

I am a year older than my husband David, and I graduated at 16, and was married to my first husband and had my oldest at 19. It is really odd to me, but David was still in high school and sitting in class when it all happened. He said that even though they stayed there all day, everything ground to a halt and all the students and teachers were watching the TV's in the classrooms.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 10, 2011)

I was only 7 at the time, it was really early in the morning before school. I remember waking up because I had heard my dad talking, he was a Marine at the time so it was unusual to wake up for school and him still be at home. He told me I was staying home from school and then turned the tv on. We watched the news and saw the second plane hit, he tried to explain so I understood what was going on. I understood really well, I knew a lot of my friends hadn't understood at the time. I guess it was just easier for me because I had a dad in the military if that makes any sense. It was really upsetting being seven and watching the planes hit then people jumping from the windows. It's definitely a day I will never forget.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2011)

I had the TV on and was amazed that there were so many video cameras trained on the happenings. It was terrible and amazing and compelling all at the same time. I couldn't keep my eyes off it.


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was doing a fit evaluation for the pd. We were having a great time. The captain walked in, turned on the TV and said "Cancel your plans. It's time to earn your money."


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in high school, 2-3 blocks away


----------



## terryo (Sep 10, 2011)

I was sleeping, and my neighbor called me up and said to look out the window, that something big must be on fire. The whole sky was black and filled with smoke. Soot, or something was flying all over and the trees, cars, and houses were covered with it. I put the TV on and it was everywhere. Only one tower was hit, and then the newscaster started to scream and then the second tower was hit. We were trying to call friends who worked there, but you couldn't get through. Some friends made it out and others didn't. My neighbor was screaming in the street because her son was working there....he never made it out. My other neighbor had a son and nephew in the fire dept., and both died. The cemetery that my own son is buried in has a special hill just for the 9/11 victims who lived on the Island. Some only have a small part of their body that was found and identified, buried. We went to the ferry that crosses into Manhattan and there were hundreds of people looking across the water, crying and holding candles. Our Church usually has a memorial every year for the families in our neighborhood who lost family members.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 10, 2011)

I will never forget what I was doing... I was working at a nuclear power plant at the time as a nuclear response officer. My regular shift was 6P-6A but that morning I was covering for a day shift buddy til 10A. I remember that the call when out over the radio for a code() which meant A) There was a critical release of radioactive material aka a meltdown or B) An organized/armed threat against the plant was imminent. The contingency event plan was activated and we were sent to our defensive positions. It was crazy yet so organized. Everything moved in slow motion. It was approximately 5mins later that we were informed of what had happened. I remember that we did a 48hr shift that day (we were happy to oblige). One last story... I remember early in the A.M. on 9/12 (1:00AM?) I heard all of my colleagues getting called into the administration building 1 at a time... 10 minutes later another colleague... 10 minutes later another colleague... until my name was called. I couldn't figure out what was going on. We were on radio silence so we couldn't verbally communicate w/each other (the post were spaced too far apart for normal conversation). When I got into the admin building I was greeted by my Sgt who escorted me into his office. At his desk was a man who was introduced as one of the company attorneys. They were calling us into the office to write up a quick 10 minute "Will"... just in case. It was surreal!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 10, 2011)

I remember every second of that day. I also remember the eery recording on the cell phone every time I tried to call someone. I have gotten that recording a couple times in the last 10 years and it immediately gives me the chill's. My sister in law work's in DC and we were unable to get a hold of her until late afternoon. I have never felt so scared and helpless in my life.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes. We were in Issaquah, WA and we woke to the news on our clock radio!! It was sorta of a fuzzy "dream" at the time until we actually really woke up and we were in shock and turned on the Today Show. We were stunned by more events that as more events unfolded as we got ready for work!! We were just numb!!!


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 10, 2011)

I was just finishing my shift at work. As I was walking out, I passed a waiting room and noticed a bunch of people ~ staff and patients ~ standing, watching the TV, silent. On the way home, I was listening to the radio as first one tower fell, and then the next.

My mother-in-law was in Chicago airport, waiting for her flight back to phoenix. She was very confused when security came thru and pushed people enmass out the door, the airport closed. She had to call her sister in Milwaulkee to come and pick her back up.

I will never forget...


----------



## Neal (Sep 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I had the day off, so I woke up later than usual and I turned on the TV and saw what was happening. I honestly thought at first it was a movie or something until I saw that every chancel was showing the same thing, and of course I quickly realized that it was no movie.



Funny, that's how I learned about it too...thought it was a movie and turned the channel cause it looked boring.

Such a weird time...just started college, young buck trying to figure out what I want to do with my life...then this happened...strange times they were.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 11, 2011)

I was in Latin class. 
We were all working on an assignment (I think we had to write a letter to someone in Latin or something like that) so a few of us were on the computers doing it on there. Someone had sneakily gone online when we heard a massive gasp and that person ran for the telly. 
Of course the teacher started yelling at us in english, latin, spanish and italian (she taught all them 3 languages) and then we looked to see the first building was down. We watched the whole thing unfold with the second building. 

Even though we were in the UK everything ground to a halt at our school too. There were tellys on in every room that had one and no-one went to any classes till it was home time.


----------



## Isa (Sep 11, 2011)

I did not have class that morning, I was at a store and my friend called me to tell me. I went home right away and opened my tv


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 11, 2011)

I was in my 8th grade art class. I remember hearing that a plane hit a building, but at the time I didn't understand why it was such a big deal.
We weren't allowed to watch the news at school because of the disturbing images, but one teacher put a blanket over the TV so we could hear, just not view the footage.


----------

